# Handheld gps



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm thinking about picking up a handheld gps. Anybody have an suggestions on what brand/model to buy? I never owned one before and I don't have a college degree so I'm looking for something rather easy to use....Any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

ive had a few different garmins and theyve been pretty simple to use. You can pick up older models on ebay for $20 or less that seem to work pretty much the same as the newer models in my opinion


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

Garmin etrex. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

will the gps be used for car navigation or for use on a lake??


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I would just use a smart phone or tablet. You'll get much more use out of it...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Misdirection said:


> I would just use a smart phone or tablet. You'll get much more use out of it...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Navionics app for 10 bucks is a good one

Sent from my LG-LS855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Main use will be on the lake


----------



## onlycast (May 27, 2013)

i was thinking of doing the same thing.now i am leaning maybe towards a elite 4m by lorance.just a thought.need more reviews though.


----------

